# Looking for Offshore/Onshore Work



## Brian81 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello,

I am a British expat, and will arrive in NZ in the next few weeks. I will need to find work almost straight away, and was wondering if anyone had any information regarding offshore or onshore jobs, such as store work/materials co ordinator/trade asistant opportunities? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated/

Cheers
Brian


----------



## 2beerental (Apr 8, 2012)

You may know by now offshore work is moostly round new plymouth. 
try Offshore Marine Services (Pauline) they supply contract staff. 
Good luck


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have a work or residents visa, Brian? If not, I'd investigate how to get one first


----------

